# Airborne jump with combat equipment



## ArcticWolf (Apr 15, 2006)

I've gracefully 'borrowed' the idea for this thread from another forum...

This video was just too cool not to be put on here! I hope you will all like it, and that it's not been posted here before (not sure how to make a search for it?!)

Anyway - ENJOY!!!

https://www.infantry.army.mil/videos/video05/index.htm


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 15, 2006)

*Fantastic*

It wasn’t until the last run that I saw that the chaps where jumping from both sides. At the beginning I saw a parachute before the first chap went out and wondered where it had come from.

Silky


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 15, 2006)

*Extract from my book*

Following is an extract from by book of Anicdotes of my time in the Army, which is nearly finished

A DISAPOINTMENT

While at Kimmle camp I volunteered for the paratroopers. I had to pass a fitness test which a managed to do. A week later the group of us that had passed the physical now had to attend a medical. After the doctor had examined us, another chap and myself where informed that we had a slight heart murmur and that we would not be allowed to jump from aeroplanes.  I was very disappointed to say the least. Years later I wrote this poem.

WHERE WARM THERMALS FLOW

Down in the hollow that’s known as The Dell
The Ash and the Oak are blooming in spring.
Forest floor painted with nature’s bluebell
While high in the branches birds nest and sing.
Out of the nest there peeks a small fledgling                 
Not ready for flight though craving to go,
With wings open wide in blue skies soaring
To be in the air where warm thermals flow.

On terra firma where man has to dwell
Stands a young boy, who’s hoping and wishing,
To fly on high with a sleek Philomel
That’s turning and soaring, dipping and gliding.
Facing the sky where soft winds are whispering
He gazes in awe with his face all-aglow,
Feet rooted in clay eternally longing
To be in the air where warm thermals flow.

Descending through clouds he spinningly fell
The wind rushes past him loudly screaming,
With joy in his heart he lets out a yell
Plummeting downwards no longer dreaming.
Akin to an albatross gliding on wing,
Beneath a white canopy he swings to and fro,
Drifting to earth he’s no longer speeding
To be in the air where warm thermals flow.

Like dandelions’ seeds, he parachuting
Floating on up-draughts above earth below,
Ambition at last blossomed this morning
To be in the air where warm thermals flow.

A Philomel is the old English word for a Nightingale.


----------



## Bundu Basher (Apr 18, 2006)

Good video footage!

Makes you realise how bulky the equipment when watching....

Good post ArcticWolf!


----------



## Bundu Basher (Apr 18, 2006)

Silky, your words soar up there with the thermals!

Looking forward to your book.


----------



## Advisor (Apr 18, 2006)

After watching this, I know why I never wanted to waste a perfectly good airplane. After all, as my leg DI said, nothing comes out of the sky except avian poop and precipitation. solaf


----------



## ArcticWolf (Apr 19, 2006)

*Thanks everyone*

Silky - as always a great post. Can hardly wait for your book. Let us know when it will be published. sal;


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 6, 2006)

Great video and looking forward to the book Silky


----------

